# Stripping chrome



## Ernbar (Jan 11, 2021)

What would be an efficient way to remove chrome from a metal piece like a chain guard?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2021)

Take it to your friendly neighborhood chrome shop & have it stripped.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Take it to your friendly neighborhood chrome shop & have it stripped.



Yep--that's the only way to do it right. V/r Shawn


----------



## the tinker (Jan 12, 2021)

There's another way, and you can do it yourself for under ten bucks. Go to Ace hardware and get a bottle of Acid Magic.  It was developed as a safer alternative to muriatic. I submerged a badly  pitted 1939 Schwinn springer yoke in a jar of it. I've used it to take rust off in the past and it worked well, without causing damage or adding the rust film, like muriatic does. I only meant to leave the part in the acid overnight, to clean the pits out, but forgot about it. A week later, that chrome piece looked like the day it was forged. Not a speck of chrome on it and no damage. Of course, I didn't want it without chrome, but it looked so good. Someone paid me 5 bucks for it at a swap. It's handy stuff and comes in quarts. Test it out on a small plated part, you'll like it.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I was hoping to do this myself and tinker’s method sounds good. I read about using Muriatic acid to remove chrome but that stuff Is very dangerous. I have to use it on my pool and have to be extremely careful handling it but Acid Magic is way safer from what I read on their site.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 13, 2021)

Tinker the product is hard to find locally, all three Ace stores do not carry it but found it at a pool supply place for $11. Will experiment with it and will post results.


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep--that's the only way to do it right. V/r Shawn




Agreed.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 13, 2021)

I'd do it on my giant wire wheel on my giant buffer. maybe sandblast it. you can paint over chrome so long as it is roughed up for good adhesion. it is the slick surface that makes paint on chrome fail, not the chrome itself.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 16, 2021)

Have been soaking since late Wednesday and about 75% of the chrome has been removed along with any rust areas. Looks like all the chrome will come off within the next 2-3 days.


----------



## the tinker (Jan 16, 2021)

Glad to hear it's working. Hardly any fumes with that stuff, unlike other acids.


----------



## Hukah (Mar 1, 2021)

This is really good to know information. thanks @the tinker, and you @Ernbar  for sharing your results and time frame.


----------

